# Risperdal/Risperidone --> antipsychotic



## university girl

just started it... very low dose... 0.25 mg

anyone tried it? comments?

i will comment on how it goes for me. i'm also on paxil. been on it for 4 years now.


----------



## ShaneSutherly

I'm on .5 mg. Helped me regain my appetite and regulated my sleep a bit. Risperidone with an ssri is supposed to increase the effect of the ssri. It has helped a bit with my thought pattern.


----------



## *Alex

Anyone else tried this anti-psychotic? Any information would be great, 
thanks

Alex


----------



## stickdude

psychiatrist prescribed me this some months ago but haven't taken it (along with remeron as well). i guess i'm afraid of it changing me worse then i already am. do you have any psychotic symptoms, such as hallucinations? have you experienced anything bad with it yet?


----------



## maria

I'm taking 1 mg Risperdal + a couple of other meds. It was prescibed for me for depersonalization, no psychotic symptoms or hallucinations here. For me it has brought relief and no side effects other than constant hunger, which I'll just have to ignore..so Ziggomatix has a point there :?. Without this med I'm pretty much unable to function, but I still feel dp:d. I used to be very afraid of anti-psychotics but for me they've so far caused no harm.


----------



## gimpy34

Usually doctors will prescribe low doses of anti-psychotics for patients who aren't psychotic. High doses are usually only necessary for schizophrenics. So, the weight gain might not be that substantial if you stay that long on that small dose. I took .25 mg of Risperdal for a little while. It didn't do that much except the fist night I took it, I felt like committing suicide, but only that first night did it do that. My doctor told me that meant I wasn't psychotic b/c most schizophrenics feel good with their first dose and non-psychotic people feel like crap.


----------



## university girl

Do I have psychotic symptoms? Well, I don't believe I am psychotic... how about that. Anti-psychotics are prescribed for those with general anxiety as well.

Hmmm... interesting posts. I am definately concerned about the weight issue as i just lost about 16 lb. AND, i have noticed a large increase in my hunger  Nooooooooooooooooooooooo. Anyways, what I gain I can lose again. I've also been having feelings of paxil withdrawal (shocks) even though I havent' changed that dose. I've been having more nightmares too. What concerns me most though is that I've noticed I've been quite loopy these days. Anyone had this?

That's about all so far. It's too early in the game and my dose is rather low. I see my psychiatrist in a few days. I will update later.


----------



## university girl

All right... Here's an update. Saw my psychiatrist today. I was up front with all of my thoughts. She is still going with a rare form of schizophrenia, but she won't say it's only this disorder because some of my sypmtoms overlap with other disorders. It seems like no two diagnoses I've received have been the same. But I guess that's what I have to deal with. So I've reluctantly agreed to increase my risperidol dose from 0.25 mg to 0.50 mg. I'm scared but I guess I will do it. 0.5 mg is still a minute quantity. I have no further side effects to report and those which I did speak of previously still remain. Hopefully they will not linger.


----------



## rob

hi university girl

risperidone is the one drug that completely phucked my head up - at first it made me sleepy and relaxed and I put on quite a lot of weight - but it did nothing for my dp/dr - eventually I upped the dose to something quite large - can't remember how much exactly - and this induced a full blown 8 hour panic attack in me that felt pretty much the same as the acid trip that started this whole miserable experience off 30 (yes thirty) years ago

.. so, there being nothing in the instructions about withdrawal/tapering off I stopped taking the stuff and then had terrible withdrawal symptoms - sweating, shaking, couldn'y eat, lost 30 pounds (every cloud...), nervous wreck, agrophobic, couldn't face meeting anyone and for the first time in my life I realised the true meaning of the term "clinical depression" - almost like a physical condition - had terrible fidgets and a sort of nausea in my spine and bones that made me want to stretch to make it go away - was so depressed.. if I hadn't had kids would have done away with meself I'm sure...

went back on risperidone and hey ho the withdrawal symptoms disappeared but the panic attacks started recurring - a rock and hard place indeed - used valium, ssri's plus very very slow tapering to get through the withdrawal process which lasted nearly six months

the worst experience of my life - worse by far than dp/dr - remember thinking affectionately about my good old dp and wondering why couldn't I have left well alone and just made the best of things as they were ....

but bear in mind my reaction to the nightmare that was risperidone was probably unique ..

for what it's worth I feel honour bound to tell you what happened to me

feel free to pm me if you want to talk some more

rob


----------



## David Kozin

WIth drug-induced DP, if it is a different mechanism than standard DP, then I would recommend seriously looking at how Risperdal and similar anti-psychotics have had strong negative effects on individuals with drug-induced vision disorders. This is documented in the literature on numerous occasions:

Here are some references:

Is there a role for the alpha-sub-2 antagonism in the exacerbation of hallucinogen-persisting perception disorder with risperidone?
Authors: A. G. Alcantra
Journal: Journal of Clinical Psychopharmacology 1998, 18:6, 487-488

LSD-Like: panic from risperidone in post-LSD visual disorder
Authors: H.D. Abraham and A. Mamen
Journal: Journal of Clinical Psychopharmacology 1996, Vol. 16, No.3:238-231


----------



## university girl

Thanks NODID. I will take a look at these papers. I am more paranoid now but also more informed. 

Today is a bad day and I attribute it mostly to the risperdal. I feel like I am drunk and keep falling over. I get car sick much easier too.


----------



## DutchMark

I Don't think durg-induced DP has anything to do with HPPD. And it's definatly not a vision disorder


----------



## university girl

DutchMark said:


> I Don't think durg-induced DP has anything to do with HPPD. And it's definatly not a vision disorder


DutchMark... I disagree. I feel visual DR _is_ a vision disorder. How could it not be? My DR is the same DR that existed while I was high. I think HPPD and the visual disturbances reported by those with DP or DR are very similar.


----------



## DutchMark

Did you had you're first DP moment combined with an anxiety attack? cause that's what happened to me I and certanly don't have HPPD. I know a person myself with this disorder and its far different of what I'm suffering of. He realy can't stare at objects longer than 3 seconds before they melt away right in front of him. HPPD is a far more vision related disorder then DP is. after all dp is still an anxiety product, HPPD is not anxiety related at all


----------



## university girl

DutchMark said:


> Did you had you're first DP moment combined with an anxiety attack? cause that's what happened to me I and certanly don't have HPPD. I know a person myself with this disorder and its far different of what I'm suffering of. He realy can't stare at objects longer than 3 seconds before they melt away right in front of him. HPPD is a far more vision related disorder then DP is. after all dp is still an anxiety product, HPPD is not anxiety related at all


I had no anxiety during the onset of my DP. Anxiety is not required (read Daphne Simeon's latest DP article). An interesting note... sometimes there is no known cause for the onset of DP- it just happens. I have never had a panic attack.


----------



## university girl

Almost two weeks on 0.25 mgs. Bad side effects (feeling drunk) seem to have subsided. No weight gain to report. No improvement of symptoms. If only there was a drug shown to significantly decrease dissociative symptoms...


----------



## university girl

Ok so now I've gained about 5 lb :x and it seems as though my social anxiety is actually worse. I feel more stupid too. :? As both Risperdal and Paxil act on serotonin, I wonder if the Risperdal is counteracting the Paxil. It is not known how Risperdal actually works. Gonna ask a pharmacist if Risperdal can counteract Paxil. It makes sense to me that that is what has happened because when I first started the antipsychotic, I was getting the shocks I only get when I decrease my Paxil dose. I'm also have muscle tension in my jaw/can't figure out how to hold my mouth... something which I haven't had in years.


----------



## grandma-stole-my-wheels

Hi! I concluded that you possibly/probably don't appear to like me,

because once in a chat room on this website, you sent me a PM asking me about my comma usage, and then you asked me 'not very nicely' whether or not I never graduated high school because of how many I used, and said that I used them incorrectly!

'thankyou' again!' soooo much for being unpleasant, 
like i'm sure you kindly realised, it helped me so much.

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

(I only have these few left)



> Ok so now I've gained about 5 lb and it seems as though my social anxiety is actually worse. I feel more stupid too. As both Risperdal and Paxil act on serotonin, I wonder if the Risperdal is counteracting the Paxil. It is not known how Risperdal actually works


Although what you said to me, was so dreadfully hurtful at the time, (because of the way it like wrecked the' emotionz inside o' my heart) you also wrote this and I decided to reply anyway because 1. I feel like it, 2. i'm bored right now. and 3. I don't like Risperidone. 
------------------ ---------------- --------------
Risperidone is a more recent, a-typical strong neuroleptic/anti-psychotic drug in the family up from Halperidol, (which was the next generation up from Thorazine) a drug nicknamed, & sometimes referred to (arguably post-lobotomy), by psychiatrists as a chemical lobotomy.

Risperidone works in the same way, in that it blunts the highest functions of the brain in the frontal lobes and the connected basal ganglia.

These class of drugs can impair (arguably alter) the reticular 'energising' system of your brain, during ingestion. Risperdal binds more to serotonin neurotransmitters in its action than other drugs in that family, but doesn't really have much relation to serotonin specifically.

It is not suprising to percieve that the effects of this, may alter the way you feel intellectually or emotionally.

The eletrical zaps, are usually the result of missing a dose, or withdrawing from paxil (it can last quite a while, depending on the invididual, and circumstances), where your brain is trying to readjust to its natural transmission of serotonin from its reliance of having been 
downregulated by the drug.

OF course this isn't not to suggest that risperidone still isn't a seemingly bad mix, because it does have minor implications to serotonin (5hT etc.).

Problem might be also, that if this drug, causes new issues, they maybe defined as an underlying condition.

Don't forget that the label's for diagnoses here, schizophrenia maybe/maybe not etc. may also be theories put forward toward you, by an individual rather than something concrete, like a diagnosis of diabetes, or hypoglaecemia. Diabeties can't be argued a theory.

You mentioned that your jaw is feeling locked up, could this be the warning signs of 'tardive dsykinesia'?, which is an involuntary movement condition caused by neuroleptics, during prolonged ingestion (arguably more than a month or so),

which results in disfiguring grimaces, and unwanted movements, relating in some ways to parkinsonism because of the altered 'dopaminegenic' effects of this stuff.

"in any case you should have been warned/told about it when 
you first began treatment."

Can you honestly say to yourself, that you would likely, be comfortable to stay on this stuff forever anyway? (sorry about the commas maybe i'm not intellectual your right).



> Anyways, what I gain I can lose again





> I am definately concerned about the weight issue as i just lost about 16 lb. AND, i have noticed a large increase in my hunger


These 2 statements contradict each other a little, is your weight losing or gaining? Risperidone can cause alterations in weight as a side effect. It can also effect your memory which may or not be evident/applicable to you in this instance.

If you feel like the 'normal/correct' you, is not how you feel because of this med, (loopy you said) isn't it wise to think twice about whether or not 
it is helping or benefiting you?

Do you feel like you are benefiting in what you required treatment for in the first place?, is the first question you should ask yourself.

There is no evidence that this drug we are talking about has any beneficial effect on dp/dr in a classical sense at all, and what scares me is that dp/dr may sound so strange as a verbalisation to a 6 minute psychiatrist that they may just look up in their handbook and consider simply 'psychosis' as a possibility in their initial (partially 
informationally open to you) assessment.

Which might not be so good, on the grounds of not wanting to take meds.
Ask them if paxil withdrawal exists... they might just tell you 'discontinuation syndrome'.

The 'zaps', are a sign that your brain is still able to return itself from the alteration from paxil back to its natural serotonin rhythm.

IF you have dp/dr, it is often related to heightened anxiety/agitation, sometimes medications can overcomplicate the problem, don't forget a psychiatrist works by giving out a prescription, (thats it really) for any symptoms which can be a pretty singleminded idea.

Peace,
Grandma.


----------



## Guest

There is a point towards the end.

I recently went to a shrink who after one hour told me that I didn't have DP/DR. She said I functioned too well in life and that if I had DP/DR I wouldn't have been able to have a job, get married, take care of myself etc... She pre-supposed that DP/DR = Dysfunctional. Since DP/DR is rare I would guess that most shrinks have less knowledge than we do on treating &diagnosing DP/DR. I've spent 6 months reading everything I can find on DP/DR studies and I think you'll all agree, the sources are quite limited.

Here is how typical treatment takes place. I think we've all been down this painful road. Shrink sees patient. Patient explains DP/DR symptoms. Shrink says let me do some research. Shrink has 2-5 minute conversation with colleague who may or may not have had a bit of expereince dealing with a couple patients with Dissociative disorders. Colleague says, "Maybe its Psychosis", or "They are just having Anxiety/Panic". They each refer to the one measly paragraph in the shrink book that inadequetely explains Dissociation. Patient comes for second visit. And then.....Shrink either misdiagnoses and treats for Shizophrenia, Anxiety or something else. Essentially we're lab rats at the whims and half baked guesses of people that probably know less than we do on the condition.

My point is this, Unless you can somehow hunt down one of the few experts out there on this condition, you are better off bringing in abstracts that you've read on the condition and letting the shrink read those before any diagnosis is made. If they don't believe you have DP/DR and they don't even know what it is, you'll get nowhere. In fact you'll be poisoning your brain. Sounds tough but I'm just speaking from personal experience. Drugs prescribed to me on whims in the past have been disastrous. Please be careful and for goshsakes get a second opinion.

I wish you all of hte luck in the world!!! Best Karma to all of us tortured souls.


----------



## Guest

Hi,

I wonder too about anti-psychotics... Lately (today) I made a huge pancik attack, with crying, ect. I took 0,5 klono (0,5 already in the morning!!!) and it never helped my dp/dr who was 10/10 on the scale. Went alone in the mall, take a pepsi, and I felt so invisible, so phantom... but aware that people were looking at me. How horrible. I was feeling hopeless and thought of being dead. I was feeling so crazy. So hopeless. I want relief....

It was one of my worst day.

Sometimes I think of it, anti-psychotics.

It's been 2 hours that I made my crisis. and I am at home, and feeling anxious again. Yes, I lowered my Paxil to 10 mg, and had a fight with my boyfriend who thought I should stay on Paxil and I tried ot make him understand that at 20 mg of Paxil I am very depressed anyway and unable to take the bus because very confused, and he was angry at me. But..... I really want to try Anafranil!!!!

That's how it began.

I am tired, so tired, that sometimes I think of it.

I know it's not the answer. But I feel so bad. Like today.

Cynthia


----------



## Guest

I feel bad for you people. You are all on meds that are highly likely to give you permanent brain damage. Anti psychotics basically lobotomize your brain. I think these drugs are even more dangerous than benzo's. If you want to experience a miserable movement disorder such as tardive dykenisia or tardive dystonia for the rest of your life then go for it.


----------



## Guest

HI PN :roll:

You know I am (and I am sure everybody here is aware too) of those risks. They scare me as well too. And NO, I don't want any TD for the rest of my life. That is why I hesitate before taking it.

But when your life is going nowhere and you have a real trouble to function,you have suicidal thoughts and your fear has no limits, sometimes it's normal to wonder if a more potent drug could help. Especially when you already tried many drugs.

That was my point. That's all.

Cynthia (who is not taking it for now)


----------



## Guest

Ok. I suppose I feel a need to warn since I have been on the receiving end of the brain damaging effects of psychiatric drugs. I had akathisia so bad that I almost literally blew my brains out because I was in such wretched pain that was caused by the med. I am told that akathisia can happen with AP's too, so I thought i'd let everyone know. Have a nice day 8)


----------



## ShaneSutherly

I've been on Risperdal for about a month and I havent had any problems with td or ta. It usually only happens in the elderly, and if you've been using the drug for a long period (years). So don't worry about it. If it's recognized early, the chance for any permanent damage is low.

This website tells you about risperdal and tardive dyskinesia.

http://www.healthyplace.com/Communities/Thought_Disorders/schizo/medications/td.htm


----------



## Guest

Thanks Shane.

I feel very bad right now. DOn't know why, but it's unbearable.

C


----------



## ShaneSutherly

I am always here to talk C. I know that you don't think you'll ever get better, but you will. Just keep telling yourself that this isn't going to last forever. I know it's hard, but I have faith in you.


----------



## university girl

I cut back my medication after having serious problems trying to think. I couldn't plan. I was scared. Also, my social anxiety was sky high- it hadn't been that bad in over 4 years. After halfing my dose, those symptoms disappeared and I returned to my 'pre-risperdol' self.


----------



## university girl

ok so my doc convinced me to try again. i've upped my dose to 0.50 mg again. hopefully i can prove to her my probs were due to the drug and not to anxiety.


----------



## Guest

Ho Uni-g,

I have real real problems right now, I think I will go for the hard meds. I have trouble to live, really, it's hard even to remember what I did this morning, and I have terror and disorientation all the time. It's not a live.

If I can get any sort of relief for now, I will take it. Klonopin doesn't help anymore, and I feel in a bad, bad bad mood.

Allure


----------



## university girl

No probs this time at 0.5 mg so upped it to 0.75 mg. Will report back in a few weeks.


----------



## Guest

Tried it, didn't work for me


----------



## university girl

Supergrass,

What dose did you go up to and how did it affect you?


----------



## Guest

Hi Uni-g,

What about Risperdal? I think it's been a while since you take it. Do you see any difference, bad or good?

Thanks!

Allure :wink:


----------



## university girl

I'm now on 1 mg. We are slowly upping the dose. The regular therapeutic dose is 2 - 16 mg so I have a bit of a ways to go. Allure, I don't notice anything positive yet. I am worried it is making thinking more difficult. I feel I am getting stuck mid-sentance more often and my thoughts feel choppy. It's hard to be patient with this. I'm scared.


----------



## university girl

June 6th

OK so I've noticed this drug really affects my thinking. Supposedly this is a side effect and will disappear. I'm going to gamble and up my dose from 1 mg to 1.5 mg. Wish me luck- I'm quite scared. Will update again soon. Oh, and btw, my doc wants to try all of the four main antipsychotics prior to trying lamotrigine. I am still trying to save for a SPECT scan at the Amen Clinic.


----------



## Monkeydust

Good luck in continuing with this treatment, UniG. If you think it's worthwhile I suppose it's at least worth giving it a shot.

One thing, though: are you really sure that you want to try all four major antipsychotics? Not to say that they're always "bad", but doing a few months on each with these kind of side-effects could potentially have a detreimental effect, in my view. Perhaps you could persuade your docs to let you try lamotrigine after trying, say, only two of the variants of antipsychotics. Just a thought.


----------



## university girl

Hey Monkeydust,

Thanks for your input. I will think about trying to persuade my doc to try me on lamotrigine prior to trying all of the antipsychotics. This is so frustrating. I just want a SPECT scan but it is way too pricey and my doc doesn't believe in their accuracy.


----------



## rainboteers

UniG,
What about consulting with a different dr.? You know that one dr. does not neccessarily have the right answers, don't do anything you are not comfortable doing. It is your body and mind. Just a thought...


----------



## Monkeydust

Like rainboteers said, I'd seriously consider getting new Doctors.

I don't know your full situation, of course, but from what I gather you seem to say that your doctors think you have some rare form of schizophrenia. Whether or not that is the case, it seems that, given your symptoms, it's hard to be certain about the matter - there should at least be enough doubt, I think, for them to think that if one or two antipsychotics aren't working then it's a "blind alley" treatment-wise.

As for the SPECT scan, what is it that you need it for, specifically? Will it confirm your diagnosis? Or is it only useful in detecting physiological problems?


----------



## university girl

It's not so easy to get a new doc and my doc does really want me to get better. As for the SPECT scan, you can check it out at http://www.amenclinic.com What the scan will do is detect which parts of my brain are not functioning optimally. This may contribute to a more accurate diagnosis. As well, it will point me in hopefully the right direction med wise. If the scans weren't so pricey I would have had one eons ago. If only I were rich I may have a second chance at life.



Monkeydust said:


> Like rainboteers said, I'd seriously consider getting new Doctors.
> 
> I don't know your full situation, of course, but from what I gather you seem to say that your doctors think you have some rare form of schizophrenia. Whether or not that is the case, it seems that, given your symptoms, it's hard to be certain about the matter - there should at least be enough doubt, I think, for them to think that if one or two antipsychotics aren't working then it's a "blind alley" treatment-wise.
> 
> As for the SPECT scan, what is it that you need it for, specifically? Will it confirm your diagnosis? Or is it only useful in detecting physiological problems?


----------



## rainboteers

Well I am sure she really wants you to get better, but that doesn't mean she is leading you in the right direction. Trust your instincts and don't let her run the whole show. She may be a wonderful person who is trying her very best to help you, but that doesn't mean she KNOWS what is best for you. Just concerned... :?


----------



## Guest

> Well I am sure she really wants you to get better, but that doesn't mean she is leading you in the right direction. Trust your instincts and don't let her run the whole show. She may be a wonderful person who is trying her very best to help you, but that doesn't mean she KNOWS what is best for you. Just concerned...


that quote above from rainboteers, the NEW girl, is exactly how I feel about this whole situation. So you've got an oldie and a brand newbie making the same observations!

UniGirl, you are very smart and you have alot of knowledge on mental issues but that info is from a very LIMITED and specific camp. The "Field" of mental symptoms is so much more vast than your doctors represent. IT's like being overweight and having a team of doctors who all work for a Thyroid clinic = those docs try ALL kinds of treatment for you but ALL THOSE TREATMENTS are based on one thing: the idea that a malfunctioning thyroid is causing you to be overweight.

The Weight Loss industry is VAST compared to that limited and very very specific view. Roam. Explore outside the paradigm they've got you stuck in. I've said it before and I'll repeat: your doctors are very invested in seeing you as schizophrenic and they're blinded to other (much more likely) possibilities.

Peace,
Janine


----------



## university girl

Hey guys:

There are a few of my symptoms which made my psych want to try antipsychotics.

When I first got sick, sometimes I would question whether or not I had said something or just thought it because when I did speak, it was like each word I said quickly disappeared from my conscience, as though I had never said it. This made me wonder if people could hear my thoughts but knew they couldn't. Also, my thoughts have gotten so much louder. This also led me to wonder if my thoughts could be heard. I know, it's weird. I never really believed my thoughts could be heard though. Also, about 10 days after smoking that last joint, I may have gone through a rather paranoid episode. I was dating a boy at the time that the older girls in the school wanted to date. I broke up with him because I believed they were going to beat me up for dating him. Whether or not this was true, I'm not sure to this day. I just know I felt very threatened by it and my social anxiety raged at this time. I have all of the other typical DP symptoms as you know as well as time lapses. I also have social withdrawal and am much more disorganized than I was before getting sick.

If risperdal can help me feel more motivated, more social, less confused, less overstimulated, less DP'd, less DR'd, less tired, less "drunk", then it's worth giving it a shot I believe. My frontal lobe shows slight shrinkage and one of my ventricles in my brain is slightly enlarged. I've been told this is typical of schizophrenics. Supposedly risperdal increases blood flow to the prefrontal cortex. Sounds like that would benefit me.

I, personally, am not convinced I suffer from a rare form of schizo though I can see where my psych is coming from with this. If I was a psych I would give antipsychotics a try for me as well but would also try lamotrigine.

How is the risperdal going for me? Not so well at all. Each time I increase it even a little I get jaw tension and confused thinking. If I back off on it those side effects go away. I can then up it again and not have the side effects return. This is a VERY slow process. I've been trying it for 6 months, SIX MONTHS now and am still on a very low dose. I am losing hope. I am on 1 mg as of today and need to be somewhere around 2 mg. Hmmm... so it will take me another half year to get to 2 mg? That really sucks. So I may end up waiting a year to find out it doesn't help me. Seems so wrong, doesn't it?


----------



## rainboteers

It does seem wrong, but I hope it will help you. :?


----------



## Homeskooled

Get off of it Uni. Really. I think you have something else going on with you, perhaps even quasi-hormonal or something. Maybe seek out a wholistic doctor, and then see a psychiatrist who is interested in treating DP/DR. Antipschyotics, when they arent needed, will damage neurons from blocking their signals. If anything, you give me the impression of someone who is fading....muddled thinking, fuzzy sense of self, tired. Sounds hormonal, or like depression to me, with some DP/DR thrown in. I'd check those two avenues out, slowly cut the Risperdal, and find a psych who accepts YOUR diagnosis. Then you might start getting traction. I hope your doing well! God Bless and

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Synapse

It's difficult upping the dose when not in a hospital setting. The benefit of being an inpatient is that they can monitor you 24/7 for side effects. The downside is that they tend to over-medicate.

One thing I wanted to comment on and I hope I don't offend you Uni girl or anyone else is that psych pay particular attention to your appearance when diagnosing. So if one day for example I was to shave my head and repeat to my doc that I was a practicing buddhist monk for example he would take that as a sign of my illness coming back as it presents bizarre behaviour outside my cultural beliefs. Did the psy comment on the tatooes on your face or have I mis-interpretated the picture of you?


----------



## Universal

those look more like drawn-on paint than tattoos to me.


----------



## university girl

The images on my face in my avatar are painted on. Imagine if it was a tatoo. I am aware that docs frequently look at appearance when trying to determine how one is feeling. It's happened to me before. I think my psych is pretty good with that though.

Well, I feel I have given risperdal a good try. I was up to 1 mg for one month but decreased my dose after having both jaw tension and problems thinking. These symptoms persisted the entire month at 1 mg. They have both improved since dropping the dose down to near nothing. Today I picked up my first perscription of seroquel. Here goes antipsychotic trial #2. I have started a new thread on this. Check it out. Again, I will keep updating it.


----------



## Guest

Coming back to the Risperdal theme?
My psych prescriped Risperdal for me today, but I really don?t wanna give it a try right now? (Scared to death, cause both Zoloft and Clono left me with side effects ? and I don?t wanna develop more of it?)
Here?s my question, and I would appreciate any answers ? do you know about anywone, whom Riperdal actually relly helped in case of DP?


----------



## Monkeydust

I've seen at least one case where it helped, but in the vast majority of instances it either does nothing or makes matters worse.


----------



## Guest

Risperdal. :roll: I think this is often prescribed for patients when they do not need it. From an HPPD perspective, it definitely makes things much worse - especially the head pressure! Plus the side effects are bad enough that unless you are schizophrenic it usually is not worth it.


----------



## Guest

My Psyc told me to take it. I didnt' want to fuck around with anti-psychotics, but I went ahead anyway. I felt horrible, drowsy, couldn't focus. I finally shook off the feeling around noon the next day. I'd rather feel the DP than go through life feeling like that.


----------



## university girl

Check out the NODID site for upcoming results of the online survey. The results will show the usefulness of using antipsychotics for DPD.


----------

